# Idiotic Biker - The Flip Side



## Johnny M (Feb 16, 2007)

The lunatic riding demonstrated in 'idiotic biker' nevertheless provides a useful foil to that demonstrated in these short clips. How to enjoy your bike and stay safe in the first...






....and machine control in this one.






Mind you, he may look cool in shirt sleeves in clip 2 but no protection if he gets it wrong....


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

The control in that second clip is awesome, especially considering the size of the bike he is throwing around.

He makes it look so easy.


----------



## Johnny M (Feb 16, 2007)

mjolnir said:


> The control in that second clip is awesome, especially considering the size of the bike he is throwing around.
> 
> He makes it look so easy.


Yes...the boxer engined BMWs, even the modern 'oilheads' which are physically larger than the original 'airheads', carry a low centre of gravity which makes them surprisingly manoeuvreable at low speeds.

And a Harley will surprise a few..... this is one example http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=VuQ1i1W0I2s&...feature=related


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I could probably do the course on a honda express







but the BMW looks like hard work... made me dizzy watching


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Johnny M said:


> Mind you, he may look cool in shirt sleeves in clip 2 but no protection if he gets it wrong....


Most mediterranean police force riders don't wear protection and latin Europe is not covered with the bodies of dead and dying coppers







He does look cool as is probably the sort of guy who enjoys life. You'll have PG (Mr H&S) started next









Great control. I take the point about the beemers having a low center of gravity but still...bloody good balance.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

how the hell did the copper in the second clip know which cones to go around???

the chap talking in the first clip has lost the keeper on his watch strap









john...


----------

